# Triskel



## Yob (28/2/13)

> Pedigree
> A cross between Strisselspalt and the male plant of the English hop variety of Yeoman
> 
> Brewing Usage
> ...


*MOD: *Post edited by Lord Raja Goomba I - to add hop description to top. Original member's post below:

>LINKY<

anyone with any experience? A search here puled something from a bulk buy thread in 2012 but the link was broken <_<

Aparently similar to Strisselspalt being an aroma hop..

sounds like for for lagers than my usual style of beers but thought Id ask the question anyway...

:icon_cheers:


----------

